
Uber Employees Use Secret Tools to Target Drivers and Undercut Competition - jaynos
http://jalopnik.com/uber-employees-use-secret-tools-to-target-drivers-and-u-1793495814
======
pfarnsworth
So they target specific drivers and offer them MORE money to drive only for
Uber? And the drivers are under no obligation and could choose to not accept
the extra and continue driving for Lyft, or drive for Lyft after the incentive
is over?

How fucking nefarious!

------
samonhn
This just kinda seems like "Amazon employees use secret tools to monitor
Walmart prices and undercut competition"

------
1zee
I'm just trying to picture a team that stares at God View and the Lyft app all
day, triangulating and throwing subsidies at oblivious drivers all day.

------
trendia
Uber designed this tool to make drivers loyal. But knowledge of its existence
will have the _opposite_ effect:

Now drivers will have incentive to drive for Lyft as well.

------
pr0ph3t
Why do I only see bad news about Uber lately?

~~~
forgottenpass
garnter-hype-cycle.jpg

The more a product's marketing is able to get them over-hyped, the harder the
fall when the zeitgeist starts focusing on their faults.

------
cagataygurturk
Do they ever do something legit?

~~~
MyMan1
Nah

